

Josh Coates (Mozy) LaunchUp Presentation - vyrotek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyvyHQxNiCY

======
vyrotek
"If you're a 'Business Guy' or 'Idea guy' you're a dime dozen and mostly
useless. That's the fact." Made me smile :)

Part 2 - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEfW4w7WVDY>

~~~
jolan
Kind of funny when he bashed Guy Kawasaki too.

"Guy Kawasaki; born on third base; thinks he hit a triple. I'm sorry Guy but
you've never done a startup and made all your money off of Apple stock."

